# Official Audi S3 Photo Gallery Thread.



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm gonna try and post all the best photos of the car I can find on the web. Will continue to update the thread with any images you guys add, and with anything new thats posted in the coming months.

Let's start with this gallery courtesy of Fourtitude along with some extras from across the web.
I'll try to find some galleries of the red S3 as well when I get some time.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice. Just sat in my first A3 MQB, and was very impressed with the entire package.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

Obligatory.


















From Le Mans 2013. (Hi-Res)


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

First time seeing the shifter and that is a funky looking shifter.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

that yellow looks pretty good actually..... This would be a cool S3 color: RS6 Java Green


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

This thread = all kinds of want.

Maybe I can find a few more shekels in the budget...


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I went to the DC Auto Show yesterday and took these, camera phone quality. I will say that only seeing images of this made me not completely sold on the proportions of the car, but as I read in many reviews seeing it in person completely sold me on it.


----------

